# white widow clones 6th cycle



## stonegroove (Jan 29, 2010)

these are pictures of my clones and my flowering plants my clones are 4 weeks old taken from the plants in flower, before they went into flower, they are 4 weeks into flower, one of my poor little clones didn't make it, but 1 failed clone in 5 cloning sessions isn't bad imho


----------



## ssjric (Jan 30, 2010)

Clones are looking good! Would like to see pics when they're bigger!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 30, 2010)

good job on the clones...


----------



## stonegroove (Jan 30, 2010)

thanx peeps, i always take a few more clones than i need and transplant the ones that root first, i threw a few out cos the roots weren't showin but i did pull apart the rockwool to see if they had rooted and they had, so next time i'll keep them in case any die after transplanting


----------



## cycloneare1 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lookin' sweet man, cant wait to see a finished product! Ah i love white widow...


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 2, 2010)

HI M8
wow they look nice,im doing a simialar grow,just wondering what lighting you used before & when flowering ? ,also what fans you used ?

much aprceiated for a reply

thanks


----------



## ta2dguy (Feb 2, 2010)

lookin like a good start, i imagine a good finish as well. good luck and happy growing.

p.s.  next time you are gonna throw a few of those precious little ladies away see if ya can throw them real hard and get them on my doorstep . poor little things.


----------



## Dahova (Feb 2, 2010)

i think it looks great nice cannopy


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 5, 2010)

thanx for your posts greenlovers, to A your Q's babymonkey the light in flower is a 600w hps with a digital ballast in a cool tube with a 6 inch in line duct fan in the attic, dunno what make sorry and cant remember the cfm, and in veg i've got a 250w cool white cfl, those little fans are just cheap 6 inch oscillating fans from ebay, they are a bit noisy tho, but they are very compact and wall mountable.


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 6, 2010)

just thought i'd put up some bud pics, they're 5 weeks in now, i love buds


----------



## Tact (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks great man, there putting on weight quick.


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 7, 2010)

yeah its a brand new hps bulb, i really noticed the difference because i had the last bulb in for like 10 months, my last buds weren't as big as these even when they were finished plus ive got 12 in there now instead of 6 last time so i should be in for a major haul


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 11, 2010)

ta2dguy said:
			
		

> lookin like a good start, i imagine a good finish as well. good luck and happy growing.
> 
> p.s. next time you are gonna throw a few of those precious little ladies away see if ya can throw them real hard and get them on my doorstep . poor little things.


 
if it was summer i'd have stuck em in the garden to see if they did ok, but no, its bloody freezing outside


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 12, 2010)

pics from the end of week 6 since cloning, also some bud pics, i should be able to chop the tops down next week to allow the under canopy to ripen, can't wait til they're done, my current supply is dwindling, by my estimation i should get about 400g dry weight. i'm counting my chickens before they're hatched but i don't care. not quite the 1g/watt i hoped for when i maxed out the space in my box but still plenty


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 20, 2010)

just finished week 7 of my cycle and i've cut the tops down on my plants, just thought i'd put some pics up of my drying box full of buds, also some of my vegging plants too, i've still got quite a bit to harvest yet and these buds will need ages to dry and i want to weigh it


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 20, 2010)

the drying box is some serious ocd man

lol

t4


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 20, 2010)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> the drying box is some serious ocd man
> 
> lol
> 
> t4


 
you should see my spliff tray i use a shot glass as a little bin/trash so its nice and tidy


----------



## rippinthewidow (Feb 20, 2010)

Buds are looking great...White Widow is such a great smoke. I really like your set up. How big is your flowering room?


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 21, 2010)

thanx RTW i can't wait till they're dry an i can smoke em, my flower room is 2'8" square.


----------



## Tact (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice box bro.


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks man i think it pretty neat


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 22, 2010)

all the tops that i cut down are nice and dry now and they weigh 226g :holysheep: thats just over 8oz and i've still got to chop the under canopy down


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 23, 2010)

woohoo just ordered some white russian seeds


----------



## babymonkey (Feb 23, 2010)

hi stonegroove
that white widow looks stunning,im just in middle of setting a garage up,which is going to have 6 x powerplant & 6 x white widow,hopefully they`ll look as good as yours...
i know the powerplant strain litterally only takes 7 - 8 weeks flowering,do you know the starin for white widow,how long it goes in flowering for ?

1 more thing,i still get confused on peoples measurements on how much space you they have,just  little confirmation ...

your space is 2' 8"    (does this mean its 2 foot by 8 foot)

or am i way outttttt!!!!!!!

keep up the good work & happy smoking


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 23, 2010)

hello BM, my white widow buds were ready to pick at 7 weeks although i'm quite impatient, some people may say leave them longer but i'm just as stoned as them i bet.
yeah you are way out mate, my room is 2 foot 8 inches x 2 foot 8 inches so its just a small cabinet crammed with plants.
just trying to get my head round these GH Flora 3 part nutes, no instructions on the bottle!!! have to print the chart out i found on the net but no printer!!!


----------



## Irish (Feb 23, 2010)

nice harvest on the ww stoneg. this ww is a strain you can harvest the clones at 7 wks in. she's real good, so it's like that. 

if you enjoy the ww, you'll also love the wh russian. have you tried rhino?


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 23, 2010)

thanx dank don, i haven't tried white rhino, but i can't wait for the w russian seed i'm gonna get them going as soon as they arrive


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 25, 2010)

everything is dried now my total final dry weight with all the bud cut off the storks i got 329g/11.75oz, yay loads.


----------



## ssjric (Feb 26, 2010)

Everything looks great!!! I hope my first harvest turns out close to this! Congrats sg!!!


----------



## stonegroove (Mar 4, 2010)

right then, the first 2 pics are my 6th cycle clones as they were on 25th feb.
yesterday i took a dozen clones from a few of the better looking plants  (these are my 7th cycle clones) and put those plants into flower. i would have done it last week but i've been really stoned and didn't even discard the roots of my last grow till 2 days ago! anyway so i got my white russian seeds, i was supposed to get a free cheese seed and a free train wreck(awesome name), but they must have run out so i got a free white widow and a free blue widow, i was dissapointed with the white widow seeds cos i've got a few of them already but i was pleased with the blue widow i think that one will be worth cloning. so now i have 12 ww clones and 5 w.russian seeds and 1 blue widow seed on the go, any clones i don't have space for i will keep to one side, in case i get any early failures like last time


----------



## Althea (Mar 15, 2010)

stonegroove said:
			
		

> these are pictures of my clones and my flowering plants my clones are 4 weeks old taken from the plants in flower, before they went into flower, they are 4 weeks into flower, one of my poor little clones didn't make it, but 1 failed clone in 5 cloning sessions isn't bad imho


 
Is that rockwool?  I cant tell but the white covers reminded me of my attempt to use rockwool as a medium.  I use Grodan now and have for about 10 years.
Al


----------



## stonegroove (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah rockwool rules in ebb and flow imho although i'm not seeing roots on my clones yet!!! PATIENCE!!! i put them in little pots and cover them now cos in earlier grows i had a bit of algea growing on my cubes and stealing my nutes. my rockwool sez grodan on the wrapping.
To update, all 6 of my seeds sprouted but i let my cubes dry out too much and i cooked them, expensive mistake, and i really wanted to see what the blue widow was like, gutted.


----------



## frogman71 (Mar 15, 2010)

Great lookin bud and nice set up.  Keep up the good work.


----------

